# I Live In Luxury-Do You?



## Lon (May 20, 2017)

I know I live in luxury because it says so right on the side of the building. Seriously. I am quite content and happy with my two bedroom, two bath apartment with it's attendant amenities but never thought of myself living in luxury. Even when traveling and staying at upscale hotels I never felt I was living in luxury.I have owned and lived in some pretty nice digs in my life but never thought them luxurious.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 20, 2017)

*I guess it would be how one would define luxury.  Roof? Floors? Walls?  People not shooting each other outside? Food, indoor plumbing, all that I would consider luxury.*


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 20, 2017)

Now, luxury to a widower of 5 years living alone in a 3 bedroom house would consider luxury as finding a woman who wants to take care of me in a way I want to become accustomed to.... again....


----------



## tnthomas (May 20, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> I guess it would be how one would define luxury.  Roof? Floors? Walls?  People not shooting each other outside? Food, indoor plumbing, all that I would consider luxury.



I guess I'd had to say that I live in luxury too.   Got a roof, several walls, a floor.

Haven't heard gunshots in several weeks....


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2017)

I must be in luxury too; I have many walls, floors with carpets, doors.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2017)

I think I live in luxury in my modest 2 bedroom ranch home with large back yard and open space in back.  I just came in from playing ball with my pup, watched a doe for awhile grazing about and shoo'd off a coyote that was too close to my fence.  I'm comfortable and at ease, have everything I need and don't want for anything and am surrounded by love from hubby and furkids....this is luxury for me! :love_heart:


----------



## Grampa Don (May 20, 2017)

I guess the definition of luxury depends a lot on the individual.  I suspect it's a lot different for Donald Trump than it is for you or me.  I'm like SeaBreeze.  We have a small house in a quiet neighborhood with a decent size back yard.  To me, that's a luxury, and something I don't see in most of the bigger homes near us.  There are a lot of two story monsters with barely room for a patio.  So, I can sit under my big Mulberry tree and watch the squirrels and birds at the feeder.  And the tree has a swing hanging from it that my Granddaughter loves.

I have a two car garage that hasn't held a car in many years.  But, it's full of my toys.  I can tinker to my hearts content.  What more could I ask for.  If I won a big lottery, I wouldn't know what to do with it.

I had the interesting experience many years ago of visiting the Playboy mansion on business.  I even had lunch in the servants' kitchen.  There were all kinds of people running around.  I guess it takes a lot to keep a place like that going.  It gave me the creeps.  It seemed sort of medieval; all that activity to keep one man happy.  Hef, as his people call him had two giant dish antennas and a staff that taped every program that he might want to watch.  I suppose that's one version of luxury, but I can't imagine living like that.

Don


----------



## Don M. (May 20, 2017)

"Luxury" is probably subjective.  If a person has a place that fits their needs, and is in good condition and affordable, they are fulfilling the "luxury" component.  We have 4 bedrooms, and 3 full baths, so when the kids/grandkids come to visit, we don't have to break out the air mattresses.  Having 40 acres of dense forestland, with all sorts of critters for immediate neighbors is also a plus...IMO.


----------



## Iodine (May 20, 2017)

Lon, I like to sit out with my husband and look at the moon and stars. That is the lap of luxury to me.  I live in the country and feel lucky because there have been no gun shots going on in the last 2 weeks.  Hope it stays that way.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 21, 2017)

Yup!!!

*luxury*_ - _a condition of abundance or great ease and comfor_t__,_ something adding to pleasure or comfort but not absolutely necessary_, _an indulgence in something that provides pleasure, satisfaction, or ease.


----------



## Wintermint (May 21, 2017)

I guess like so much else it is relative. I travelled extensively in India and the Middle East when I was younger. My life here compared to the average Indian back then is hyper-luxurious.


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2017)

Iodine said:


> Lon, I like to sit out with my husband and look at he moon and stars. That is the lap of luxury to me.  I live in the country and feel lucky because there have been no gun shots going on in the last 2 weeks.  Hope it stays that way.


I live in my condo on pretty Vancouver Island, surrounded by a beautiful garden. I never hear gunshots. Luxurious enough for me.


----------

